# como proteger una salida de audio linea?



## man2008 (Mar 5, 2008)

necesito ayuda para porteger la salida de linea de mi placa multipista.
lo q paso es que hice un amplificador de auriculares, el q se ve en la imagen (http://www.pablin.com.ar/electron/circuito/audio/distauri/index.htm), y quiero darle una proteccion a la salida de audio de la placa contra el posible retorno de tension de la fuente del amplificadorficdor de auriculares, y contra posibles cortos en el mismo. es decir tengo q hacer circular tension alternada (linea de audio) hacia un lado, pero evitar circulacion de tension continua hacia el otro.
Alguien save como ayudarme?


----------



## Selkir (Mar 5, 2008)

Poniendo un condensador en serie (uno por canal) deberia ser suficiente. En los circuitos que yo he hecho en clase siempre hemos pueto un condensador para impedir que la CC pase de un lado al otro. Creo que con un condensador de unos 10uF deberia bastar.


----------



## AleMarquE (Mar 6, 2008)

En el caso de usar un capacitor tenes que tener cuidado y calcular bien el valor para que se comporte como un corto para la señal y un circuito abierto para la señal continua de la fuente. 
Igualmente no estoy seguro de si la idea propuesta va a funcionar... comenta los resultados o si encontrás otra solucion.


----------

